# Hardcore Survival - Urine Is Your Friend



## WoodRose (Dec 13, 2012)

Did you know, if you're stung by jellyfish, urine can take the burn out?

More on topic, 'tis said if peyote or (magic) mushrooms are ingested, large amount of the drugs are passed in the urine... In culture, the urine is consumed, leading to a lesser (but safe) high.

Leading to the point, your urine can be your quickest and safest water choice when SHTF.... 

Collect urine in a container, then put in a warm, sunny area. Place plastic sheeting overhead (and surrounding) the urine container. A clean collection container should be inside the plastic tent. Place a rock, etc. over the collection container. The sun will evaporate the moisture from the urine, collecting on the plastic sheet, which will drip into the clean vessel.

Regardless, keep in mind... Barring any internal infections, urine is a sterile medium. Without tap water, I'd sooner pee on my own wound, than use stream water. Your opinion may vary.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

The reason I am a prepper is so I don't have to pee on my own wound.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's not hardcore to pee on your wound. Hardcore is letting someone you don't know pee on your wound.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Urine is only sterile as it leaves the body (or while stored inside the living body).

Once out, there is so much food for bacteria, not to mention a perfect temperature, that it immediately begins to foul, almost within seconds. If you MUST drink it straight, it needs to go from orifice to mouth as quickly as possible. Don't try to save it for later. And don't make a habit out of drinking your piss. Its a bodily waste for a reason, and will eventually kill you if you continually try to recycle it without any processing, and the method above works, I've done it. Tastes like piss though.

A couple more interesting things about urine...
Allowed to stagnate, then boiled down, removed from heat, and allowed to evaporate, the crystals left behind can be added to your homemade black powder (what? You don't know how to make BP in your kitchen? Shame on you!), it acts as a greater oxidizing agent, making a more powerful boom.

Also, when sleeping outdoors in the cold, go piss immediately when you feel the urge. The body must store it at body temperature, and your body will divert blood flow to the bladder to keep it warm. The more full you're bladder is, the more your body is working to keep it warm, and not the rest of you. Effect? You'll feel warmer and have a more comfortable night's sleep if you work to keep your bladder empty.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Before Dad died , (he was 97 ), he told us how he got a terrible ear ache when he was six years old.

Some neighbor told his mother that pouring madien's urin in the ear would cure the ear ache.

My grandfather went to a cousin, (suspected of being a madien) and got some of her urine.

They held my dad down and poured it into his ear.

I asked him if it cured his ear ache and he told me that it cured him from ever telling them he had another one!


----------

